# Kenpo in Kansas



## teej (Jun 24, 2004)

I have a student relocating to Kansas sometime this year. I am trying to locate a school teaching Ed Parker American Kenpo. I know of several Tracy Kenpo locations, but again I am only interested in Ed Parker American Kenpo schools.

Thank you,
Teej


----------



## Bill Lear (Jun 24, 2004)

There are a couple of people in Kansas City that you might want to check out. Walter Justice is located in that area Click Here to check out his web site. Here's his contact information: 

TENDOU MARTIAL ARTS ACADEMY
4749 Parallel Pkwy  Suite E
Kansas City,  KS  66104
913 596-9700   Cell: 913 302-6492


Another person you might want to check out is Tom Kelly. Here's his contact information:

TOM KELLY'S KENPO KARATE
1120 S. Ash
Wichita, Ks
67211
(316)263-4900

 :asian:


----------



## jeffkyle (Jun 24, 2004)

I teach EPAK here in Wichita, KS.
PM me for details!


----------



## Bill Lear (Jun 24, 2004)

jeffkyle said:
			
		

> I teach EPAK here in Wichita, KS.
> PM me for details!



Whoops... I forgot! You're up there in Kansas too. My bad!  :idunno:


----------



## jeffkyle (Jun 25, 2004)

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> Whoops... I forgot! You're up there in Kansas too. My bad!  :idunno:



No worries dude!


----------



## teej (Jun 26, 2004)

Any schools in the Topeka area? My student will be relocating about 20 minutes outside Topeka.

Teej


----------



## Brother John (Jun 27, 2004)

jeffkyle said:
			
		

> I teach EPAK here in Wichita, KS.
> PM me for details!



I didn't know you had a school yet.
Cool.
Hows that going for you Jeff?


Your Brother
John


----------



## jeffkyle (Jun 27, 2004)

Brother John said:
			
		

> I didn't know you had a school yet.
> Cool.
> Hows that going for you Jeff?
> 
> ...



Good!    artyon:


----------



## Mark Weiser (Jun 27, 2004)

Sorry Gentlemen:

I just joined in the last two days and I ran across this thread.  I happen to teach EPKK at a local community center here in Topeka Ks at the Garfield Community Center starting this fall. I also teach a self defense course that use various movements from other MA's. 

You can find my website addy here if interested. http://strikefirstcstc.tripod.com/index.html 

Sincerely,
Mark E. Weiser


----------



## jeffkyle (Jun 28, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Sorry Gentlemen:
> 
> I just joined in the last two days and I ran across this thread.  I happen to teach EPKK at a local community center here in Topeka Ks at the Garfield Community Center starting this fall. I also teach a self defense course that use various movements from other MA's.
> 
> ...



Welcome to Martial Talk Mark.  Hope to see more of you here.


----------



## Brother John (Jun 28, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Sorry Gentlemen:
> 
> I just joined in the last two days and I ran across this thread.  I happen to teach EPKK at a local community center here in Topeka Ks at the Garfield Community Center starting this fall. I also teach a self defense course that use various movements from other MA's.
> 
> ...


No apology needed Mr. Weiser. Sounds like you are just what the doctor (instructor actually) ordered here.
Welcome to the board here. Enjoy yourself.

Your Brother
John


----------



## ikenpo (Jun 28, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> I happen to teach EPKK at a local community center here in Topeka Ks at the Garfield Community Center starting this fall.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Mark E. Weiser



Mark, 

Good to hear. I'll look you up when I come home this summer.

jb


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 28, 2004)

On behalf of the MT Admin/Mod team, *WELCOME* to MartialTalk.  Look forward to hearing from you. 

 -Michael


----------

